# Insurance issue



## hillside (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

I hope somebody can help me. I've taken a look at threads and had a search but can't find a specific answer. 
I currently work as a teacher and an interested in applying for jobs in Dubai. 
Having known several colleagues move to positions abroad, I have been advised to check the following.

I currently have Psoriatic Arthritis that is fantastically well managed with no symptoms whatsoever. However the medication for this is provided by the NHS. 

All positions I've looked at come with healthcare, but I have been advised to check this as I am aware that some pre-existing conditions can now be covered under insurance, but I am concerned that obtaining the medication would be an issue.

Does anyone have experience of getting medication with/without insurance that could offer some guidance please?

Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Most group/company health insurance schemes (especially larger companies) will cover pre existing conditions, I'm not sure how you'd check if specific meds are available in UAE or would be covered by a particular employer's insurance.

A lot of companies here flit between insurers every year so it's worth doing some research re potentially buying the medication yourself and whether that's affordable, just in case.


----------



## hillside (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi
Thanks for the quick reply. Yes, I'm not sure how to check. I suppose it's a very specific item. 

That's what is bugging me and really putting me off. I've looked at the price for the medication (enbrel) and it's nearly 5000 aed a month. Just too expensive if it's not covered. 

Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Three things:-
I understand that there is a subtle difference between Dubai and Abu Dhabi with health insurance. Dubai insurance asks about pre-existing conditions and can impose restrictions but Abu Dhabi does not. That would imply that you would be better to apply for jobs in Abu Dhabi.
I have asthma and take one particular table for this - Accolate. I generally get a three month supply every time I visit the UK but last year ran out. A few weeks before I ran out, I tried to get a supply here. Although it is listed on the UAE approved drug list - I could not get any here. My only solution was to make a special trip back to the UK to get some more.
Lastly - employers in the GCC seem less tolerant to chronic illness than the UK. If your condition in any way means that it affects the way you look, perform at your job or requires you to have time off - then this could cause you to be terminated from your job within the probation period.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## hillside (Feb 27, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> Three things:-
> I understand that there is a subtle difference between Dubai and Abu Dhabi with health insurance. Dubai insurance asks about pre-existing conditions and can impose restrictions but Abu Dhabi does not. That would imply that you would be better to apply for jobs in Abu Dhabi.
> ...


Hi Steve,

Thanks for all of the advice. 

Thankfully I haven't had to take a day off since I started my medication. It is that good for me that I am 100% well. 

I think Abu Dhabi is most definitely worth looking at for me, based on what you have mentioned. 
I'm not sure what the next step would be now though, as I wouldn't have a fixed uk address to return to during the year to obtain the medication. It is something that is sent to my home address. Therefore, if it wasn't provided with my insurance, I would have to buy it, and as you point out, this may not be possible. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hillside said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Your first step is to find out whether it is available and regularly prescribed here.
Our health insurance covers medication and I only need to pay 5AED for six months supply of all the medications that I take. The only problem is - Accolate is not actually available here (despite being on the list of approved drugs). My wife is a hospital consultant and knows the drug rep of the manufacturer - even they confirmed that it was not available in this region.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hillside (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks again for your detailed advice. I've found the mediation I use on a UAE Ministry of health price list from 2013. I cannot post the link here due to forum rules. 

Does this mean that it would be available. If not, could you possibly point me towards where I could find this key info?

Thanks again


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hillside said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks again for your detailed advice. I've found the mediation I use on a UAE Ministry of health price list from 2013. I cannot post the link here due to forum rules.
> 
> ...


Hi,
We need to visit a pharmacy in Abu Dhabi later this afternoon - so if you give me the name of the drug, manufacturer and dose - I can check for you.
After you have made 5 posts - you can use the Private Message function (if you prefer to private message, rather than put this information on the open forum).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hillside (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

That's very kind of you, thanks. 

The name of the medication is Enbrel 50mg pre filled pen. The company on the price list is PFIZER LIMITED. Source: UK

Agent: MODERN PHARMACEUTICAL CO.
Active ingredient: Etanercept

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hillside said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's very kind of you, thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I visited one of the larger pharmacy group branches last night.
They don't stock it and suggested that you contact a hospital pharmacy.
This is exactly what happened when I tried (unsuccessfully) to obtain the tablets that I need for my asthma.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's a Pfizer middle east office in dubai maybe worth sending a message or email to ask if they know of any providers who prescribe what you need through insurance, or modern pharmaceutical


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Enbrel is definitely available here, usually stocked at hospital pharmacies rather than regular ones and can be collected in 1-3 month supplies. I have no idea on cost I'm afraid, i just know it is readily available in both Dubai and AD - there has never been a supply problem in the 5 years I've been here. Hope that helps.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

couple other small items of note. you may find it is available, and covered by insurance, but it may not be 100%. our insurance introduced a 20% copay last year. so now we must pay 20% of everything out of pocket [so if your meds indeed run about 5000 aed then you'd still have to pay out 1000 aed]. not sure how you'd check on this other than to inquire as to the health benefits when you are offered a position? but anyway for us we were fully covered for a couple of years then they just decided on the copay. so you may want to budget for this just in case?

i also require monthly meds for asthma. fortunately they aren't very expensive however the prescription "system" works much differently here. back in canada, for a regular monthly rx my doctor would be able to give me the rx for a year. then i'd take the slip into my preferred pharmacy where they would put the rx on file and i'd be able to go in every 3 months and get my refill done. you can't do that here [or at least i can't with my insurance coverage]. so i actually have to physically go see the doctor every 3 months [even if nothing has changed and i am totally healthy] and pay the 20% for that visit just to get my next 3 months refilled. 

not sure if that is normal for everyone or a money maker for this particular insurance company


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sammylou said:


> couple other small items of note. you may find it is available, and covered by insurance, but it may not be 100%. our insurance introduced a 20% copay last year. so now we must pay 20% of everything out of pocket [so if your meds indeed run about 5000 aed then you'd still have to pay out 1000 aed]. not sure how you'd check on this other than to inquire as to the health benefits when you are offered a position? but anyway for us we were fully covered for a couple of years then they just decided on the copay. so you may want to budget for this just in case?
> 
> i also require monthly meds for asthma. fortunately they aren't very expensive however the prescription "system" works much differently here. back in canada, for a regular monthly rx my doctor would be able to give me the rx for a year. then i'd take the slip into my preferred pharmacy where they would put the rx on file and i'd be able to go in every 3 months and get my refill done. you can't do that here [or at least i can't with my insurance coverage]. so i actually have to physically go see the doctor every 3 months [even if nothing has changed and i am totally healthy] and pay the 20% for that visit just to get my next 3 months refilled.
> 
> not sure if that is normal for everyone or a money maker for this particular insurance company


Hi,
No they all vary - ours is 5AED per prescription (3 months worth of all medications taken).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hillside (Feb 27, 2016)

Dear all,

Sorry for the late reply. I have switched internet providers. 

Thanks for all of the information. It appears I will have to do a little more research on the healthcare policy that would come with the position. Thank you for all of your advice on obtaining Enbrel and its availability in the UAE. 

Kindest regards


----------



## NOOR AHMED (Mar 27, 2016)

hillside said:


> hi,
> 
> i hope somebody can help me. I've taken a look at threads and had a search but can't find a specific answer.
> I currently work as a teacher and an interested in applying for jobs in dubai.
> ...


i want to have a new health insurance from dubai as my employement visa is from dubai, but i already have one insurance from abu dhabi.

Is there any law which restrict me to have two insurance at one time.


----------



## NOOR AHMED (Mar 27, 2016)

I want to have a new health insurance from dubai as my employement visa is from dubai, but i already have one insurance from abu dhabi.

Is there any law which restrict me to have two insurance at one time.


----------

